
Valve: OpenGL is faster than DirectX – even on Windows - peter_d_sherman
https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/133824-valve-opengl-is-faster-than-directx-even-on-windows
======
gigatexal
This is from 2012! What the crap Batman

------
LeoSolaris
Wow... Deep diving the archives.

------
oth001
So how about DirectX12?

~~~
DerekL
It didn't exist in 2012, when this article was written.

